# Cruise control while pulling



## ndevans2 (Jun 12, 2010)

We have a ultra-lite 30' Terry trailer and my tow vehicle is a 2002 F150 with a 5.4 that tows it so easy you can barely even tell the camper is behind us. The RPM's are at around 2.000 while maintaining the needed speed going down your typical road, my question is when it is towing that easily do you use your cruise control? I tried it on the way home last time for about 20 miles and no problem at all, obviously in hilly area's or wind gusting days I wouldn't even think about it but on a open road I don't think it would be a problem-what is your opinion? The manual for the truck says not to and if you do use it under heavy load it will kick it's self out. Any thought's would be great, just don't want to get a ticket!! Thanks again for helping a newbie out.
Nate


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

i'd use it. like you said, not on hills or whenever the transmission was shifting a lot.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm with Bob - I don't use mine in the hills, but on flat road only.


----------



## ndevans2 (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks much for your responses, thats what I figured but wanted to make sure. The way I see it I would rather be warned about horror stories than to live them!
Nate


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

And no matter whether you are pulling or not, NEVER use your cruise control in the rain. If your tires start to hydroplane, it may go bonkers.


----------

